# Genie C51 client won't save resolutions



## Spliff (Sep 20, 2005)

I went back to D* on Monday and had a HR44 and 2 x C51 clients installed. Everything is working great but one minor problem - 

My C51's won't save their resolution settings. I like to set Native on and only enable 720p, 1080i, and 1080p. This way my TV always stays in HD mode even when switching to a SD channel.

It works properly on my HR44 and it did work on my HR24 previously.

What happens on the C51 is that when I turn the receiver on then all of the supported resolutions are checked again. Native on/off does retain it's setting. When Native = On off then the TV stays stuck in 1080i.

Anybody experience the same thing?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I would assume that native means native. IOW, when tuning to an SD channel the receiver will output that channel native resolution. You can't have native on and expect the receiver to upscale SD to HD. 


Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Spliff (Sep 20, 2005)

peds48 said:


> I would assume that native means native. IOW, when tuning to an SD channel the receiver will output that channel native resolution. You can't have native on and expect the receiver to upscale SD to HD.
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


The behavior is inconsistent with what I experience on my DVR. On the C51 I am unable to limit resolutions to 720p and 1080i with Native ON.

In any event, if I turn Native OFF, and try to force to 720p for example, I'm unable to do so. After I turn the receiver off and then back on, ALL the resolutions are checked and my TV stays stuck in 1080i.

Its a clear bug, since the intended behavior works on the HR24 or HR44. Why provide the ability to check/uncheck boxes on a Genie client if they revert to all checked the next time I turn the client on?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Try resetting the genie. I have not experience that myself. Although I run my receivers with native off and set to 1080i all the time. Don't like the channel change lag.


Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

peds48 said:


> Try resetting the genie. I have not experience that myself. Although I run my receivers with native off and set to 1080i all the time. Don't like the channel change lag.


Me too. If I send anything other than 1080i or 1080p to my TV, it's going to convert the signal to 1080 anyway. So, I figure that, rather than sending other resolutions to the TV to be converted, I'll just send 1080, let the receiver convert the signal and eliminate the lag time on the TV caused by changing resolutions.


----------



## Sensai (Dec 15, 2015)

I am having the same issues with my C41s (resetting was of no help). Seems to have started around when 0xA72 was pushed to the Genie's. I know the clients also got a software revision around that time, but am not at home right now so cannot verify what version they are at.

An extra annoyance is that one of my C41 connected TVs is an old 720p LCD TV. It now defaults to 480i/480p every time I turn it on, and thus I must change the settings each time just to get HD back.

I figured I would wait until the next software is pushed out to see if they managed to fix this new bug, and if not call up and complain then. From reading the 0x0ABC thread, sounds like they are having lots of issues getting a new version out though...


----------



## Spliff (Sep 20, 2005)

Sensai said:


> I am having the same issues with my C41s (resetting was of no help). Seems to have started around when 0xA72 was pushed to the Genie's. I know the clients also got a software revision around that time, but am not at home right now so cannot verify what version they are at.
> 
> An extra annoyance is that one of my C41 connected TVs is an old 720p LCD TV. It now defaults to 480i/480p every time I turn it on, and thus I must change the settings each time just to get HD back.
> 
> I figured I would wait until the next software is pushed out to see if they managed to fix this new bug, and if not call up and complain then. From reading the 0x0ABC thread, sounds like they are having lots of issues getting a new version out though...


OK at least I am not alone.

Sensai, I think the Genie mini tries to determine which resolutions are supported when it starts. The reason I say this is because on my living room TV 480i is not enabled but in the bedroom it is. I believe that Native ON is required under the current circumstances, so I have it enabled. Native ON DOES get saved on restarts, so I would suggest making sure it is enabled. I haven't had the issue you described so it could be related to your TV or it could be that Native is set to OFF.


----------



## Sensai (Dec 15, 2015)

Spliff, just to elaborate, my one TV is the old 720p HDTV. On that I have Native set to Off and just 720p selected. I also have a 1080p HDTV with Native On and with 720p, 1080i, and 1080p selected. Prior to that firmware, it always stuck at those settings. Now the 720p TV gets changed to 480i/480p only. And the 1080p TV keeps its settings, but also adds 480i/480p. This is a definitely a bug that was introduced recently. FYI - I did get 0xAC8 on my main HR44 yesterday morning. It appears that did not push out any new software to the HR41s, and the problem still remains. So seems like I'll need to call DirecTV and somehow get them to acknowledge this...


----------



## Spliff (Sep 20, 2005)

Sensai said:


> Spliff, just to elaborate, my one TV is the old 720p HDTV. On that I have Native set to Off and just 720p selected. I also have a 1080p HDTV with Native On and with 720p, 1080i, and 1080p selected. Prior to that firmware, it always stuck at those settings. Now the 720p TV gets changed to 480i/480p only. And the 1080p TV keeps its settings, but also adds 480i/480p. This is a definitely a bug that was introduced recently. FYI - I did get 0xAC8 on my main HR44 yesterday morning. It appears that did not push out any new software to the HR41s, and the problem still remains. So seems like I'll need to call DirecTV and somehow get them to acknowledge this...


I was suggesting that you enable Native on the 720p tv. That should at least give you HD with you turn the receiver on. Even though it is a 720p TV it should also support 1080i. So HD channels should come in via HD.

This may hold you over until they address the bug.


----------



## steph280 (Jun 21, 2006)

Sorry to revive this old thread, but I was wondering if anybody has solved this issue since then? We just had DirecTV installed this past month, and I am experiencing the exact same problem. It's annoying for the TV to black out everytime I change channel while it tries every checked resolution, so I want to set it to 1080i and nothing else. Except it doesn't save the setting.

Any suggestion is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Sensai (Dec 15, 2015)

It has not been solved. And I finally called DirecTV a month or so ago, and they did state it was a known issue with the Genie mini's. Of course they had no ETA of when it would be fixed. And as an added bonus, some recent firmware update this year has made it worse in that it no longer lets me choose any resolution on my old 720p LCD TV, so it defaults to 480p and is stuck there. It list every other resolution as "not supported," even though it worked fine previously. And I know there is no HDMI/HDCP issue because I can hook up a Blu Ray player using the same port/cable and plays fine at 720p. They said they would have a tech call me back on this one, which of course no one ever did...


----------



## itguy08 (May 10, 2016)

Having the same issue here as well. I just want to set the clients to 1080i or 720p and be done with it. The Genie server seems fine but the clients forget the resolutions on power off. I wonder if it has to do with Energy Saver mode where it completely powers down and then restarts and resets to some odd defaults.


----------



## itguy08 (May 10, 2016)

Initial testing seems to point that turning off the energy saver settings will have the clients retain their resolutions. Last night I turned it off and unchecked all but 1080i and 1080p. Turned the client off after watching TV. This morning I checked it and the resolutions are holding.

According to this post: http://forums.solidsignal.com/content.php/3410-COLD-HARD-DATA-How-much-power-do-DIRECTV-Receivers-use
the penalty is minimal of using them this way.


----------

